# What are you smoking in February "08"



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Torano Noventa 90. Yum!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

THAT'S what I'm talkin'! 'Sup, brother?!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

5 Vegas Series A tonight.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Dona Flor Selecao (an excellent $4 smoke)
and a CAO Mx2 .... this is yummy as well


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Right this moment, Perdomo Lot 23 maduro. I have a Torano 1959 Silver in my humidor that will soon meet it's fate.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had my usual Perdomo Habano Robusto followed by a LFD Double Lig DL600 last night. The San Cristobal's are, allegedly, "in the mail", so I'll be smoking them regularly on Fridays from now on.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Stan,


Do you prefer the corojo or the maduro on those Perdomo Habano's? Last week I had one with a corojo wrapper. It needed some time in the humidor, but was definitely something worth giving a second shot.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry, Brian, I AM usually more descriptive! Corojo for sure. Stanny don't do Maduro!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Fibber, Stanny tried this Maduro and said it wasn't to bad.... (for a maddy) :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Busted! But I did add, "for a maddy"! But I wouldn't BUY it! :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:lol: You don't have too, you can have one of mine anytime....... Ieven have a few of the Corojo's in the hummie now. 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night was a Cusano Corojo Vintage 1997 Robusto. It was great and not a very bad price:lol: Great draw and burn. IMO Cusanos I've had before seemed sort of dull but this one kept things interesting. I'll try this one again. :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Saint Luis Rey Natural. It was an OK smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Carlos Torano Casa Torano while taking the dogs for an afternoon walk.

A mild and very smooth cigar, perfect for the stroll we took.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Lineup for Tonight:

Current: Gurkha Ltd. Master Select Robusto #4
On Deck: RP R4 Maduro Torpedo
In the hole: TBD looking at a 5vegas A probably


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wrapped up a Camacho SLR Maduro :shock: What a strong stogie. Nice thick wrapper, burned straight through, easy draw. Flavors ran all over the place: started out full spice, evened into strong earthy flavors and finished with what seemed like espresso or dark coffee? Nice


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had an excellant Sol Cubano Samontra tonight.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I have been stuck on Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and CAO MX2 for the last two days, rotating back and forth, and damn are they good.

Had the Rocky Vintage last night and having the CAO right now as I type this. 

Although they are two quite different cigars, what they both have in common, is they are packed full of flavor, but aren't so strong that you get high or feel like you need a mouth replacement when done.

They are like smoking candy.

This feature of tons of flavor, but not overwhelmingly strong is what puts any cigar on my favorites list, just like the Padron 1964 Anniversary.

Another thing in common between the Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and CAO MX2 is that they both hold a nice long white ash.

I just ordered more of both of them from Cigar.com.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Davidoff 2nd....

Yummy!

The hand is only meant for those Pat fans out there today.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CM, I totally agree with the hand :lol: .


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

KevinG said:


> I have been stuck on Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and CAO MX2 for the last two days, rotating back and forth, and damn are they good.
> 
> They are like smoking candy.
> 
> ...


I am a big RP fan for the last 3-4 months. 1990, 1992 and Edge are in heavy rotation. I recommed you try the CX2 as well. Thehat, James, sent me a couple for secret Santa and they pop with spice!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After working through a laundry list of chores today I was able to sit back and enjoy...








Graycliff Profesionale Presidente


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i think me and thehat are going to have a pregame smoke by cracking open my box of tatuaje's


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

19redwings said:


> I am a big RP fan for the last 3-4 months. 1990, 1992 and Edge are in heavy rotation. I recommed you try the CX2 as well. Thehat, James, sent me a couple for secret Santa and they pop with spice!!


The Edge is also one of my favorites, and I have the CX2's in rotation too, which is also a favorite.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I did this ash stand and thought MATT might enjoy the photo,,,,, :lol:

WHERE ARE YOU MATT!!!!!

(The colum behind the plant on the left has the ashes of my gramma and grampa in it..... kinda weird, hu!!??!?!

3 Silgo Grand Habanos

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoyed a fantastic EO 601 Red label while watching a fantastic 4th quarter of the super bowl.....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

2-fer today. Ended the day with a Carlos Torano Virtuoso following the game this evening.

That was an awesome game regardless of which team you wanted to win.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I just had the very last Padron I will ever put to my lips. The only thing worse than the look was the taste; absolutely FOUL!! Like pulling a half smoked cigarette butt out of an ashtray at the front of Wal-Mart and lighting it up.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im assuming this wasnt a Padron Anniversary 1964.....


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a Partagas cammy around game time.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> im assuming this wasnt a Padron Anniversary 1964.....


Nope, it was a 3000 maduro. I would be more inclined to think I was sold some counterfeits than to believe that the QC of Padron is so lax. This would explain a lot.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Pictures? I doubt you bought a fake 3000, as they're already cheap. I've personally never had a Padron that wasn't perfect, even the 2000's I smoke on a regular basis. Maybe yours was young, or you caught a lemon? I mean, even with a $15 cigar, it's still a bunch of rolled up leaves, and we're all bound to hit a few bad ones =/


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a Graycliff Crystal while grilling my wings yesterday.

For a mild cigar, it was loaded with flavor!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a VSG watching the first half of the game last night. Always one of my fav's!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I was in a bad mood this morning, so I lit up a Perdomo Cuban Parejo; the short stubby one at 4 3/4 x 60. My bad mood ended rather quickly and I can see a few of these ending up on my stash. Good flavor and packed a pretty good wallop. My fault for smoking this with coffee on an empty stomach. It lasted a good hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Graycliff Gran Chateau tonight.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

just had a graycliff double espresso... so far i think the crystal is my fav of the graycliffs but they are all so yummy


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice and 70 out tonight, so I sat out on the deck and had a nice relaxing time with a good cigar.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

olsaltybastard said:


> I was in a bad mood this morning, so I lit up a Perdomo Cuban Parejo; the short stubby one at 4 3/4 x 60. My bad mood ended rather quickly and I can see a few of these ending up on my stash. Good flavor and packed a pretty good wallop. My fault for smoking this with coffee on an empty stomach. It lasted a good hour and 15 minutes.


Oldsalty, Perdomo, makes a Cuban Parejo, maduro, perfecto, HUGE sucker, its delish !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I smoked a Padilla Achilles, and FM, smoked an Anejo #49

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo. I really like them.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Listening to Jack Johnson's new CD, Having a cold Coors Light, & enjoying a big ass Camacho, sent to me by our great BOTL, Jimmy Da Hat!!! It is really good so far. It looks like a bowling pin :lol:










Thanks Again Bro!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had a graycliff crystal and a tatuaje havana tonight on the porch... makes me miss warm weather even more... cant wait till i can do that every night


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

After the couple days I've had, I needed a beer. Went down to the bar with Michele and split a pitcher or two while I enjoyed a nice CAO Italia...can't remember who sent it to me (think it was from the football pool?), but thank you! Very nice smoke!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a Gran Habano Connecticut Robusto last night....not bad.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Anybody smoke one of those new Indian Tabac "10 years" or something like that. New, by Rocky. Suppose to be "full" flavour?!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Stan - Sorry bro, I haven't had any of the Tabac stogies...But I'm definately interested in the responses'. This RP line (Tabac) peaked my interest (read as very affordable) and hopefully pretty a good smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I think(?) this 10 year deally is the only NEW cigar in the line in years? I remember, back in the day, before the RP line, WAS the IT line. The Super Fuerte was the only one I cared for. He, of course, reblended and is now a rock star! :roll:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have not tried it. I have only tried the Super Fuerte.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Whereas Madmike is a Torano hore, I haev become a Rocky whore.

The only Tabac I have had is the big ring tuff from a sampler. Very nice cigar, cool smoking and loaded with flavor.

I just had a Diesel in the gargage, part of a RP sampler pack and it was a super dark maddy. Loved it. Thought it would be subpar with a 'cheap looking' band.

Don't judge the book by the cover!!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

After lunch I had a La Aurora robusto. Was a very nice smoke for mid-day. Not too "heavy." I liked it alot. 

After supper I had a Guhrka Legend robusto. I nearly put it down at first but decided to wait and am glad I did. It turned into a very nice, creamy smoke.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I haven't had the IT 10 Yrs but have had many others. I like them. 

Jax,
If you would like to try some of the IT's I have some Super Fuerte's and Maduros I would send ya. Just send me a PM if you want some.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sol Cubano Maduro.. it was excellent THANKS ANDY!
Followed by an R4 Maddy
and currently enjoying a CAO black


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Given the beautiful weather outside this evening I couldn't pass up the opprotunity to enjoy a great smoke and a glass of wine.










Break, break
Newby I appreciate the offer....PM sent...thanks bro!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Is that a Legend JAX? If it is I also had one tonight. What did you think about it?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes sir it is. This was my second one I've smoked. Both burned very well with absolutly no burn issues. I'd call this a medium bodied cigar with great aroma and tons of smoke. 

Still working to extract the flavor profile but it had a creaminess to it with a little bit of spice. To be honest, it didn't seem to turn at any point. I wouldn't say it's the best of the Gurkha line, but it's certainly not a bad cigar IMO. I'd continue to smoke 'em.

How was yours?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been struggling with a little cold. Nothing too bad but enough to give me a cough, some body aches, and lose my taste. Finally on Tuesday I felt good enough for a stogie and went to the B&M. I had a fantastic Hoyo de Tradicion toro. That was so good that I smoked a Perdomo Maduro robusto. It felt great to be able to smoke again.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

I am as green as grass and have just discovered what a decent cigar is, I've tried a few along through the years but I was offered something cheap and nasty and just thought all cigars were about the same, well I have seen the light! I just recently went to Cozumel and bought a box of fake cohiba's, I just wanted to try them and was just a sucker,Anyway those knockoffs were great! I loved them, they were mild, spicy and had a wonderful aroma and now I am in search of what they really were. I kept the nice but totally fake glass top box they came in too have my memory of my five unknown friends anyone got any ideas?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Sol Cubano Maduro gifted from Mark and it was great !!! Thanks again man I also ate the animal crackers tonight they were just what I needed. 

I also had a Peppin Garcia Cuban Classic !!!!!!!! Very good smoke. Strong, Spicey, and full of great flavor. I might have a new FAV


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a La Aurora 1495 Belicoso in celebration Chinese New Year.

Smooth, creamy and tasty.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

It was well over 2-hr of smoking pleasure. A bit too long, but I enjoyed it completely.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Over this weekend we went out to a number of parades on Friday night and Sunday all day.

Friday night included a little Tatuaje, with the white band and red lettering; as well as an unbanded maduro beauty that was delicious (aren't they always?) Even my nearly Habanos-only buddy told me it smelled good.

Sunday brought a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real (don't have the band with me) that had at least four years on it. It was mild to medium, but quite good, anyway. I followed that up with a regular Puros Indios, that also had a bit of age on it. I'd opened on of my humidors that hadn't been opened in a while, and it was chock full of yellow cello.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

flipperwhite said:


> I am as green as grass and have just discovered what a decent cigar is, I've tried a few along through the years but I was offered something cheap and nasty and just thought all cigars were about the same, well I have seen the light! I just recently went to Cozumel and bought a box of fake cohiba's, I just wanted to try them and was just a sucker,Anyway those knockoffs were great! I loved them, they were mild, spicy and had a wonderful aroma and now I am in search of what they really were. I kept the nice but totally fake glass top box they came in too have my memory of my five unknown friends anyone got any ideas?


Flipperwhite, PM me your addy and I'll send you a 5er to try out.

Enjoy the new hobby!

There are a great bunch of BOTL here and a great wealth of info here.

Tom (a.k.a. buzkirk)


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

that is very nice of you, I am really looking forward to that!!


buzkirk said:


> flipperwhite said:
> 
> 
> > I am as green as grass and have just discovered what a decent cigar is, I've tried a few along through the years but I was offered something cheap and nasty and just thought all cigars were about the same, well I have seen the light! I just recently went to Cozumel and bought a box of fake cohiba's, I just wanted to try them and was just a sucker,Anyway those knockoffs were great! I loved them, they were mild, spicy and had a wonderful aroma and now I am in search of what they really were. I kept the nice but totally fake glass top box they came in too have my memory of my five unknown friends anyone got any ideas?
> ...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh man, you just took the first step down the slippery slope!!! :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Oh man, you just took the first step down the slippery slope!!! :lol:


Yeah!, If I could have gotten your addy, you'd be Toast !!!!!

:mischief:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Oh man, you just took the first step down the slippery slope!!! :lol:


 oh...I'm done man, its too late for me now. :smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am still trying to pick up the pieces from the last time I was bombed!! :lol: 

Oh yeah, BTW Flipper, do NOT give any of these guys your address EVER!!! :lol:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> I am still trying to pick up the pieces from the last time I was bombed!! :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah, BTW Flipper, do NOT give any of these guys your address EVER!!! :lol:


 damn, too late! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yup, yer toast. Giving out yer addy is a dangerous idea around here. I recommend stocking up on sandbags (couple thousand is a good start, depending on the size of your house), few dumptruck loads of sand, digging a moat, a minefield covered in razorwire, posts on the corners with at least 2 .50's each (adding a few grenade launchers at each of these isn't a bad idea either), a few Patriot air defense systems are good in case someone sends the bomb via air-mail, and a bunker for the family dug at least 50' down with 2' thick concrete walls. That's a good start anyhow :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Here you go, USPS, DC # 0307 1790 0003 8806 4581


Anyone want to throw Whitefish under the bus ?


Did I say 5 ?

Well I'm just a poor unedumacated hillbilly, I can't count !


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.........and so it begins...........


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to pick up the pieces from the last time I was bombed!! :lol:
> ...


 :shock: 
My recommendation...built a bomb shelter immediately and fully stock it with a weeks worth of supplies. We can only hope it isn't already too late.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Here you go, USPS, DC # 0307 1790 0003 8806 4581
> 
> Anyone want to throw Whitefish under the bus ?
> 
> ...


*looking around at the ground*

*averting eyecontact with the Whitefish*

*throwing the Fish under the bus*

Check your PM. :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

19redwings said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go, USPS, DC # 0307 1790 0003 8806 4581
> ...


AHHHH You beat me to it lol. WHile we are on the subjuect anyone wanna throw Tom the buzkirk under the bus :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock: 

Really folks, my taste in cigars is kinda expensive, so no hits please, I don't have any room for them.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock:
> 
> Really folks, my taste in cigars is kinda expensive, so no hits please, I don't have any room for them.


ummm....yeah same here!!! :lol: Thanks a lot Jimmy & Bill ya Bastids!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock:
> 
> Really folks, my taste in cigars is kinda expensive, so no hits please, I don't have any room for them.


Edited for Andy (No Pictures)

O yeah Andy you are welcome but Bill beat me !!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock:
> ...


You get a pass, for now !

But when you least expect it, pow right in the kisser!!!!!!!!!!

:mischief:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^Freakin' Show-off!!! :roll: :lol:

ooops I meant that for JimBob!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > buzkirk said:
> ...


I think I might move :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock:
> ...


Nah !!!, but thanks for asking!!!!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oki DOki Then :???:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman or Iceman, would never sell me out !!!! :shock:
> 
> Really folks, my taste in cigars is kinda expensive, so no hits please, I don't have any room for them.


Absolutely! I dont want "a poor unedumacated hillbilly" upset with me... :wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had the 601 red label tonight. It was a very tastey smoke. I think it might be one of the most spicey cigars I have ever had. Stan did you say this was your morning cigar ???? If so are you crazy ???????

Anyway I will be adding these to the rotation :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

No smokes for the last three days. :roll: Single digits temps, and even the smoking room is too cold.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Graycliff Crystal and CAO Mx2 while watching Tred Barta... me wants to see some blue water and blue fins!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

buzkirk said:


> flipperwhite said:
> 
> 
> > I am as green as grass and have just discovered what a decent cigar is, I've tried a few along through the years but I was offered something cheap and nasty and just thought all cigars were about the same, well I have seen the light! I just recently went to Cozumel and bought a box of fake cohiba's, I just wanted to try them and was just a sucker,Anyway those knockoffs were great! I loved them, they were mild, spicy and had a wonderful aroma and now I am in search of what they really were. I kept the nice but totally fake glass top box they came in too have my memory of my five unknown friends anyone got any ideas?
> ...


 life has begun!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Which one you trying first?


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

not sure, I was just about to head over to my buddies house and figure that out.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After spending the day down in Orlando shopping at Ikea with the Mrs. I settled out back for a relaxing Carlos Torano 1916 Robusto. Mmm, mmm Good. :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I went over a friend's house and had an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon with some Sierra Nevada Pale Ale; one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. The finish was unfrikkenbelievable!! When my new humidor comes in, I know what I'll be putting in it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Me and thehat both enjoyed a 601 Habano while watching Jackass with my gf.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've not tried all of them myself, but the Cusano and the Hoya De Monterey are both good smokes IMO.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Me and thehat both enjoyed a 601 Habano while watching Jackass with my gf.


I also had an Oliva serie V torpedo and it was the best cigar I have had in a long time. Really great construction, great draw, and very complex. There was just tons of great flavor pouring from this one. Easily an A+ for my taste. Go get yourself one and try it out of u havent already.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had an ashton heritage puro sol.... definately one of the best cigars i've had to date.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Onyx Reserve. I really like them.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

not a bad smoke... don't think I'm buy one, but it was ok. Tunnelled quite a bit. :???:

Tim the Zito gifted it to me... so thank you kind sir! Tun of smoke.. that's for sure...


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Had a Ghurka Doble Maduro on Friday night. This is one of my go to smokes. I had this one after a party my wife was throwing. Figured I would sneak downstairs while her friends were wrapping up (the 2 guys that had stopped by left early, one doesn't smoke and the other was dragged away right as we were talking about smoking). I can't wait to try a couple of the stogies my wife gifted me. After I finish my reviews for the month I will be trying them out. I will let you know how I like them.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ace and Python.... I luv both of those smokes... Nice choices.... 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Well today was Sunday so for me that meant an RP. I decided to take a break from relaxing inside today to step out back and relax out there with a:









Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro

This one has potential to make into my top 5 smokes. Awesome burn, tons of smoke and great flavor.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I smoked a dead average opus. Not sure what the problem was but it didnt have that Opus flavor I know and love. The draw was kind of tight too. It wasnt out o my stash I bought it a a local that me and Nick stopped by so I am not sure of the age or storing conditions. Just wasnt on par for some reason.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I once got a bad opus myself Hat. I told the owner of the B&M and he gave me an Ashton VSG to make up for it. I guess there are always a few duds no matter what cigar you get. 

I also agree about the Series V torps. I like them alot too.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW! What a great day! I ended up turning the cuesta-rey centro fino into little puffy smoke signals! It had a peppery sent and spicy taste with a nice even burn, it stayed that way but with a leathery slight turn towards the end. I smoked this one until my fingers were at serious risk! mg: this is my kind of smoke! Buzkirk knows how to pick em'!
I didn't get to make it to that shop but I did stop at a place where I picked up a quick fix until I find and season a good home for my little buddies.







I also picked up a RP edge and a Fuente Hemingway, now my little box is getting full! Tomorrow?? Maybe the perdomo limited golf edition? That green band is calling to me!! :shock:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking my first Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Presidente, a 7"x48 churchill.

An excellent cigar. It burns sharp, good draw, smooth, and creamy. The taste after each draw is pretty sweet and clean. I got a box of these from CigarBid back in November for $175.

The reason I am breaking out the box is that Joe Cigar of CI is selling this at 10 for $69.99 with free shipping. I want to know if I need to stock up on this particular vitola.

While it is an excellent cigar for the money, I don't think I will be buying anymore for now.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went down to the bar to watch the end of a pool tournament and had a Sol Cubano Sumatra. Mark loves the SC's, but I hadn't tried one yet. I really enjoyed this cigar. Good flavor, lots of smoke. Damn near burned my fingers cuz I didn't want to put it down :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Saturday I went to the Perdomo event at the B&M. While I was there I enjoyed a Perdomo Champagne and a Perdomo Cameroon. Both were outstanding. I love Perdomo events because they have great deals and giveaways. Here is what I mean...

My goodies from Saturday. A box of Habano corojos, a free triple torch lighter for buying the box, and 4 free Perdomos of my choice. Then the owner threw in a nice sampler box of 4 different sizes of Hoyo de Tradicion because he knows I love them.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice score Rick !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night was another RP Edge missile maduro - Edge is definately in my top 5.
Jax, I love RP's as well. REALLY want to try a Sungrown. Also, want to try the fusion line. You had those?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

DZ - The fusion is a really good smoke. I've got a box arriving sometime this week from the devil site. PM your addy and I'll be happy to send a few your way to try out.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> DZ - The fusion is a really good smoke. I've got a box arriving sometime this week from the devil site. PM your addy and I'll be happy to send a few your way to try out.


PM sent. Thanks for the offer...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got your PM. No problem at all bro....sharing is what we do here.  

I'll get some out to you this week...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Macanudo Robusto Hyde Park. It was OK but wasn not impressed. 

P.S. Rick, that is an awesome score you got there. Is the Perdomo Habano Connecticut new? I thought they only came in Corojo and Maduro.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just finished up a La Aurora 2nd I found in the back of my humi. It's been like freak'n Xmas since I re-organized things! :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great score Rick!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice score rick.. the perdomo habano is a great smoke.....

right now i just lit up an Oliva Series V


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

In about an hour I'll be firing up my first of the February cigar.com review cigars at the firehouse.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm in heaven right now. Firetrucks, a cigar, and my boy...it don't get much better than this!




Credit to my buddy Jack for takin the picture for me :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Great pic bro! Agree, I don't think life could get any better......

What size is that aerial? I qualified on a 100ft and I tell ya, it's a long way down when your hanging off the end of that thing!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Actually, it's not an Aerial...although I can see how from that pic it may resemble part of one. It's original design was that of a Heavy Rescue but when we had it built, we did a lot of customization at the builder to make it an Engine Rescue. Here's a better pic of it:



We'd love to have an aerial...but money being what it is, and the fact that we're in a relatively light populated area, it's gonna be a while. Closest next due company for us is 10 miles minimum, next due with an aerial is about 15.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Forgot to add: I don't like ladders. At all. Been a firefighter almost 18 years now, and I still avoid em if there's any way around it. I'd rather fight my way up a fully engulfed staircase than go up a ladder to get to the beast :lol: I can do it if I have to, just avoid it if I can 8)


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

All I need is a roof ladder and Ill have it all under control before an aerial can get here.HAHA. I just smoked a Blue Label It started off kinda ehh but built up very well. Good smoke for a begginer like me.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Uh huh, til yer on a roof ladder (10 foot stick) on the roof 3 stories up, leanin against a 8' tall chimney that's swaying 2' in the wind. Kinda takes the fun out of things real quick :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a CAO Brazilia on Sunday night. The odd thing was the last one of these I had was mediocre at best. This one was very good, even though it was skinnier than the last. I want to buy a box, but the hit or miss has me concerned.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> I had a CAO Brazilia on Sunday night. The odd thing was the last one of these I had was mediocre at best. This one was very good, even though it was skinnier than the last. I want to buy a box, but the hit or miss has me concerned.


I had the same experience with the GOL!. Wasn't bad, infact would of been great but I ran into some tightness that borderlined plugged. I tried out the Pirahanna (sp?) and found it to be a much better smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

JAX said:


> I had the same experience with the GOL!. Wasn't bad, infact would of been great but I ran into some tightness that borderlined plugged. I tried out the Pirahanna (sp?) and found it to be a much better smoke.


You may be on the money here. The one I had a few weeks ago was indeed a Gol! (5 x 56.) The one I had last night was a Lambada (6 x 50.)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

also enjoyed a Graycliff Chateau and a Cuesta Ray Centro Fino... the Cuesta Ray was a very smooth and delightful smoke.. the Graycliff was outstanding as always


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Bully. It was a good smoke.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice engine Crider. Is that a Pierce? We have a new quint coming sometime this spring. It will have a 100' stick on it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's actually a KME...they're built about 90 minutes from us and have come a long way since being known as "KMart Engines" :lol: We were able to visit it almost every weekend during the build to check on it, make adjustments, and just observe the whole process which was really cool. Congrats on the Quint, that'll be fun!
Here's a list of our current apparatus and some of the equipment on each. They're each stuffed to the gills due to our desire to be as self-sufficient as possible.

http://www.liverpoolfirerescue.com/Apparatus.htm


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice. We have a KME also, although it the engine getting replaced by the quint. It will move to our backup engine.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Gotcha. The KME was a main piece, then we bought a E-One 6-man cab Engine, so now the KME is second out the door for fires & such...first out the door for accidents and a variety of other calls. Our territory is rather large, but not densely populated. Not a high volume compared to a lot of companies I suppose, but what we get we do handle well. We get a good icy night and we can be handling 2 or 3 wrecks within our own district at the same time and be 8 or 9 miles away from each other.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I wanted a quick smoke, so I'm smoking a Don Diego Babies. It is pretty mild but has some good flavor to it.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had a pepin legends series and a graycliff espresso...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> had a ....graycliff espresso...


You'll be smoking Graycliff's for quite some time my friend. Which is certainly not a bad thing....their great stogies! :lol:

Break, break

Last night I ended my day with a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970. Sorry no pic...was late and thus pretty dark. :sad:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Had a Camacho Corojo tonight. Very good, and strong. Got my head spinning a little.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i love camacho corojos.. i think that was the first cigar my brother gave me to try to get me hooked....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> i love camacho corojos.. i think that was the first cigar my brother gave me to try to get me hooked....


Some of you guys have heard my Camacho Corojo story....  And yes I agree, they are strong!!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Please whitefish, do fill the rest of us in, :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got home from work this afternoon, took care of a few household chores before settling out back for:









RyJ Cedro#2

Great little "quickie"...especially after 6 months in the humi.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Burned an REO Box press gifted from Kevin tonight. quite an enjoyable smoke. I also smoked a RP Sungrown later in the evening.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > i love camacho corojos.. i think that was the first cigar my brother gave me to try to get me hooked....
> ...


Please fill us young'uns in!!

I find myself smoking more cigars throughout the week than I normally would. Must be my new addiction to C-bid and the joy of DHL coming by to drop off presents.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sadly, I am relegated to weekends, with 4-6 being my limit.......
They DO taste better, however, AND I REALLY look forward to the time.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


duh :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sadly, I am relegated to weekends, with 4-6 being my limit.......
> They DO taste better, however, AND I REALLY look forward to the time.


Most of my smoking is done on the weekend too because (I agree) they just taste better. I will have one during the week though, usually a Monday or Wednesday night.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I normally smoke between 3-5/week. Pretty much smoke every day I am not on duty. Normally in the evenings but sometimes after lunch or breakfast. 

Tonight was another CI Legends Purple(Graycliff) I really enjoyed this smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JAX said:


> Got home from work this afternoon, took care of a few household chores before settling out back for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stick! I just gifted Susan one in her Valentines bomb I hit her with tonight....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Newby said:


> Please whitefish, do fill the rest of us in, :lol:


Sorry for the delay, this has been one of the worst weeks for me in a long time. Lil' Fish has a touch of pneumonia & an ear infection, so I am/have been a bit preoccupied & about ready to pull my hair out (if I had any). Anyways, I don't want to be a pisser, so without further ado, on to the story of myself & MR. Camacho Corojo:

March Madness '06 & my Brother-in-law & I are going to head up to the local B&M. My sister asks us to go out to eat with her first, so we head to Damon's & I had Two tallboys & was feeling good. I order an appetizer, Full rack of ribs, two sides...the works. I get to drinking & talking & before I know it, I had eaten EVERYTHING they had put in front of me & let me tell you, it was A LOT!! Get to the B&M drink a six pack & smoke a La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 maddy. I decided I need to slow it down, so I go into the humidor looking for a nice mild connie to finish the evening. I was new to cigars at the time (really got serious in Feb of 06) so I had no idea what a corojo was, let alone a Camacho Corojo. I saw light colored cigar & figured it was mild  So there I am with about 3 pounds of food & the equivalent of 9 beers in my stomach amongst a group of 6 veteran smokers, puffing away on this cigar. I loved it, so I was gong nuts on it. About an inch in.....BAM I start sweating, feeling sick, & the room started spinning. Not spinning like it does when it is "bad time drunk". No, the damn room was spinning vertically. And that is when you know you are really f-ed up!! I had to put that cigar down, admit defeat, take my ribbing for being a big puss, & leave. Needless to say, I got another glimpse of my $25 dinner in my sisters yard.  And still hear about it from the guys at the B&M. Oh well, you live & learn I guess :roll:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

AHHHH I love that story every time I hear it :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday, I got the day off to go snowboarding at Peek n Peak in Western NY. Great weather, good friends, plenty of Yingling (sp?) on tap, and had a Cu Avanna Toro which was perfect with my early morning coffee. No pics of the cigar but here's me on the Peak:










Then, when I finally got home, I got to discover a great stick in a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Robusto. Great mild, sweet flavors. The first half reminded me of vanilla ice cream while the end came on with a slightly spicier but still sweet flavor I just can't name. I can't wait to try others from the Bohemian sampler I got from Cbid. I'll get pics of the stogies next time.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Despite being a wee bit on the chilly side (Bearable) I reached in the humi for my faithful shorter smoke:









Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoyed a.... Gurkha Regent.. A RP Vintage 1992 and working on a CAO Mx2


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Thehat101 I had the La Aurora E Leon you sent me tonight, man that thing was mild, but a great smoke.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

markk96 said:


> Thanks Thehat101 I had the La Aurora E Leon you sent me tonight, man that thing was mild, but a great smoke.


Cool glad ya liked it. But beware the other stuff I sent is NOT Mild :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

When i want something mild I like to grad one of those La Aurora's... next time try one of the Phillie's lol


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Highlight of my evening last night was an Aroma de Cuba. First one of those I've had, it wasn't too shabby at all.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Yesterday, I got the day off to go snowboarding at Peek n Peak in Western NY. Great weather, good friends, plenty of Yingling (sp?) on tap, and had a Cu Avanna Toro which was perfect with my early morning coffee. No pics of the cigar but here's me on the Peak:
> 
> Then, when I finally got home, I got to discover a great stick in a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha Robusto. Great mild, sweet flavors. The first half reminded me of vanilla ice cream while the end came on with a slightly spicier but still sweet flavor I just can't name. I can't wait to try others from the Bohemian sampler I got from Cbid. I'll get pics of the stogies next time.


Ahhh, PnP. We have an annual golf trip there. Beautiful facility! Brutal golf. We go near the time the nationwide tour goes through so the rough is ROUGH!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I kept seeing Blue Label boxes on cbid so I put in a low bid and won. Finally tried a robusto today. It turned into a pretty nice smoke. A little spice, medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had my first Opusx.. I can get them at a very reasonable price at my local tinderbox.. the guy that owns the shop has a great variety of hard to come by smokes....


Followed by a ridiculously large graycliff professionale that I didnt finish because the draw was tight and annoying.. im just hoping it was a bad one.. all the other professionale's i smoked has an easy draw and great flavor.. its what drew me to graycliffs and its the first one i had with a tight draw


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thurday night, after having put 150 rounds of FMJ 9mm 115g down range, I grabbed one of those tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo robustos I bought at the Perdomo event and enjoyed it in the hot tub.

I was getting the sights adjusted at the range. Looks like I got it set right. This was my last target at 13 yards. Thanks for the analysis of the first target Michael. I was able to adjust.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight I had a Dona Flor and a Padron 3000 I didnt think it was as bad as ol salty said. I actually thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol jimmy i was about to post them same thing without editing the pic because im lazy tonight


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Its all about the edit I hope Anton see it now since it is on the other page :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Not bad at 13 yards Rick, nice job! Man, I gotta get out to a range soon, it's been too long since I've warmed up the Sig :sad:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Wife had her best friend over for dinner this evening; they hadn't seen each other in a few months. After eatting I decided to give "the girls" some private time and stepped out back for:









La Aroma De Cuba


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today was a cigar filled day.. i had..
Oliva V Serie and thennnnn
CAO Cx2 and thennnnn
Cuesta Ray Centro Fino and thennnn
Padron 1926 80th and thennnnn
Oliva "O" Bold..

thanks whitefish way to make me fall in love with a discontinued cigar.. bastard


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

JAX said:


> Wife had her best friend over for dinner this evening; they hadn't seen each other in a few months. After eatting I decided to give "the girls" some private time and stepped out back for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic cigar. I always have a few in the humidor.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Today was a cigar filled day.. i had..
> Oliva V Serie and thennnnn
> CAO Cx2 and thennnnn
> Cuesta Ray Centro Fino and thennnn
> ...


No problem Bro!!! :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a Perdomo Crojo while my friends had a Padilla Habana :shock:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a Diamond Crown Maximus, which was really good....& it rocked me a little too  I followed it up with a GREAT Dona Flora Sellaco given to me by Nick (Aces)!!!! Thanks man, you & Jimmy were right, it is damn good!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Still cigar free this weekend...my lil guy's been sick all weekend which is a bummer...I think he's gettin better though cuz he's playing Lego Star Wars right now on my Xbox360 :lol: Haven't picked my cigars for tonight, but at least 2 will meet their match at the poker game :twisted:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Up bright and early this morning. Got through my weekend chores around the house and settled outback for a:









RP Vintage 1992

Now it's time to sit back, relax, tighten them belts - Daytona 500 baby!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Started my day at the local B&M with a Padron 3000 Maddy... very tasty cigar for about $6....

Then it was off to my local Tinderbox.. i love the selection here..
I went in to buy a few Opus X Fuente Fuente.. ok I wont lie I went to price out a box but they come in boxes of 30 which is too pricey for me.. 
But I saw this and opted for that instead



Its the 2007 Holiday sampler.. last one they had... it has
2 - Arturo Fuente Opus X
2 - Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural
2 - Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown 
2 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic 
2 - Arturo Fuente Reserva Xtra Viejo cigars

Right now Im enjoying the Chateau Natural


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pick up Aces! 

Last night I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. It was a pretty tasty smoke.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice sampler there Ace. I think you will really like the Hemingways. I sure do.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah i had a hemingway before... very nice.. actually i've enjoyed every fuente i've had... im staying away from the curly head's though...
this Chateau Natural is very tasty.. just now finishing it up


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

JAX said:


> Up bright and early this morning. Got through my weekend chores around the house and settled outback for a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum Yum Yum... I love the RP 1992. You have been smoking a few of my favorites lately. And you get to do it in nice warm weather too... Damn it!!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I went to the humi today, unsure of what I wanted to smoke. I was looking and digging through when I came upon a couple of Royal Jamaica Golds I picked up a few months ago. I had never smoked one of these so I decided to give it a shot. To tell the truth I had never heard of these before and only bought them because they have a gold sleeve on them and a hottie on the band. This was a very good smoke. I would say medium body. Woody taste with sweet undertones.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_oneday.asp
has anybody tried these? I skimmed through the review section threads but didn't see anything.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a Gurkha Fuerte (Toro size) that my wife bought me (she got me a 12 pack 8) ). This is the first time I have had one of these Gurkhas (have had a bunch of others) and am very pleased with this stick. Sat around playing cards with my wife, drank a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, and smoked away. Very relaxing day.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_oneday.asp
> has anybody tried these? I skimmed through the review section threads but didn't see anything.


Sorry bro, I haven't had that particular one of his line. But I've been impressed (overall) with the Rockys' I've smoked. For that price I think it's worth at least giving it a whirl.

It's advertised as Mild. So worst case if it's too mild for ya, then gift them....plenty of folks prefer their smokes on the milder side.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel 1992. It was a pretty good smoke. So far I have smoked 4 different Rocky Patel sticks and have liked them all.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JAX said:


> Up bright and early this morning. Got through my weekend chores around the house and settled outback for a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is the BIGGEST cigar in the WORLD!!!!!!! An 18 wheeler holds like what.... 8??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :rotfl: 


Cycleman said:


> THAT is the BIGGEST cigar in the WORLD!!!!!!! An 18 wheeler holds like what.... 8??? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Up bright and early this morning. Got through my weekend chores around the house and settled outback for a:
> ...


 HOLY CRAP!! 35 of those and I will need a new humidor!!!!! :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:biglaugh: 

You guys crack me up! Needed a laugh this morning and that's why I love ya! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Spent last night in bed sick :sad: Feeling a lot better today though, and I'm gonna start work in the basement tonight! Talked to the landlord the other day and he's cool with me covering the ceiling down there, putting an exhaust fan in the window and a kerosene heater for heat (the basement isn't heated) and I'll have my smoke room :woohoo:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

that will be great, thats what I'm doing to my basement now, its not a damp basement and keeps an even temp all year of about 65, The ceiling and floor are sprayed black and the walls are done in a stucco Italian thing, I have a pool table an airhocky table ,big tv, all my Knievel stuff and a fireplace. my two smoking buddies here are stoked about it, I just got think of a cool name for it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's an unfinished basement...just block walls and an open ceiling...but it'll be a place to smoke indoors during the winter and that's really all I care about it. The title "mancave" will fit it quite well :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a Kahlua Torpedo. The Kahlua flavor transers through the smoke excellantly. It smokes nice, even, and smooth. It might get a little bitter in the last 3/4 of the stick if you smoke it fast, but nothing a little purging won't fix :smile: . The burning and smoking properties are perfect, and it always holds an ash of at least 1-2 inches before falling off. 
I love these sticks. It was the first "real" cigar that I ever smoked. I haven't smoked one in over a month. I'm finding myself wanting/craving more "tradtional" flavored Medium to Full smokes. I still love them, just not as much as I used to.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

A great weekend, just past.

Saturday saw Boston Butts on the grill for six hours, at the end and during the sausage and hot dogs I had a CAO Mx2. I followed that after supper with a Saint Luis Rey Serie A from 2001 which was nice, as well.

Sunday saw a Montecristo with the silver label. I haven't had a "domestic" Montecristo in ten years, but this was quite a pleasant cigar. It was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Macanudo Robust Hyde Park. It was an OK smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night I had a Macanudo Robust Hyde Park. It was an OK smoke.


I had one of these not too long ago. I used to love Mac's and never really cared for the Robust line. I decided to give the Robust line another shot and was not really impressed. It smoked nice, but the flavor was boring.

Last night, I had a Torano Silver robusto. I know better than to smoke cigars that have not been properly conditioned (in other words, straight from the C-Bid, 5 pack sampler), and this was no different. The bad burn prevented too much enjoyment. The taste was good, but no doubt will get better down the road. I've got a Punch Rare Corojo lined up for dessert on Sunday.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon I decided to try one of IT's sent my way (courtesy of Newby):









Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro

My first impression (and I'm sorry bro) it reminded me of smoking cigs. Very tabacco-ish in flavor. It didn't seem to go anywhere. There was bit of an after taste that I'm hard pressed to describe.

Anycase, I'm gonna give the others a bit more time in the humi. Newby hooked me up with a very nice variety to try out. This particular one may not be "my thing". Despite that, I'm still very anxious to try the others'!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Dug down deep in the humi and pulled out a 5 Vegas A


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro

My first impression (and I'm sorry bro) it reminded me of smoking cigs. 


No problem man. I am not a big fan of their maddies either. I like the natural better. 

Next time I will get you with some of my favorites(non-IT) just wanted to get you the sampler.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CAO Criollo Pato. I didn't like too much. It had a hard draw and not much flavor. I gave up with about 1/4 of the stick left because I was tired of dealing with the draw. I will have to re-visit it again, because I hear good things about them. Maybe I just got a bad stick :roll: .
I hear that the Pampa is a better smoke than the Pato. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tokin on a Opus X Fuente Fuente... i love these things


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

I just got back from the 601 tasting, I was in a lot of pain  but popped a painkiller and drove the 65 miles, WORTH IT!! :smoke: I burnt a red and really liked it. it was a buy 4 get two so my top tray looks really nice now! the red was a very consistant nutty flavor and I expected a rough burn but I left the ash on and like I read here it stopped any issues (_thank God for the review section!!)_ I nubbed it and grabbed a Padron 80th. Anniversary, it was $30 but it was the last one left and I wanted the box!! :crazy:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

well i bought two padron 80th's to get the box and mine were $35 each... but oh well.. i love the 601 red label... i have 7 left i think after the two i smoked and the one i gifted. 

but my thoughts on the 80th was for the money i would have rather bought 3 1964's.... but maybe your experience will be different.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

the dealer in Trussville has some good prices. and man this box smells GOOD!!! :hungry:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I am smoking a Fonseca Habana Selection Delicias, and I must say it is delish. I got a fiver from c-bid and this is the first I have tried. I wasn't expecting much because I got them for less than $2 a stick. I am over half way through now. I will smoke another soon and write a review if it turns out as good as this has.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I Love Fonsecas!!! Never had a bad one!! I am really jonesing for one of the Graycliffs Nick gifted me last weekend....Thanks again!!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, it was a Punch. The flavor was good, but I used to remember these being a bit stronger than they are now. The burn was good; had a slight issue half way through, but it corrected itself (cigar speak for my being too lazy to get off the couch and grab a match.) I would call this a medium body with a slightly sweet flavor.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The local shop just got in some different Pepin's. I had the Vegas Cubanos last night. Forgotten how tasty a cigar it is. Reasonably priced, too. 
The other one that I didn't try, and don't remember if I've had, is a red label "El Rey de los Habanos", which is the name of the Miami company that Pepin owns.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Last night, it was a Punch. The flavor was good, but I used to remember these being a bit stronger than they are now. The burn was good; had a slight issue half way through, but it corrected itself (cigar speak for my being too lazy to get off the couch and grab a match.) I would call this a medium body with a slightly sweet flavor.


Punch's used to really kick my ass when I was newer to cigars too...now, I think they're about the perfect strength and really enjoy quite a few of them.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I tried a CAO Italia. I had read a couple of reviews where this smoke was described as a sweet tasting smoke, medium in body. That is why I chose this cigar today, hoping for a medium/sweet smoke. 
I must disagree with these reviews. The smoke seemed Full to me today, and very woody/earthy. 
It would be a great evening/after meal smoke but just didn't hit the spot for me today. This is the first time I didn't enjoy a CAO I have picked up. Once again, it was only because I was expecting something different.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

The CAO Italia, came across to me as, average, little flavor, just a smoke, mild to med.


I really only like the MX2, and the Brazillia, and only will smoke them if some one gave them to me, wouldn't buy again.

The CAO soprano, is the only one I would buy, in the small size.
It seemed to be a little more full bodied.

But, that's just my opinion.

Tom


----------



## riverratbl (Oct 15, 2006)

tonight i shall have a resera no. 48 xtra viejo af. while memphis and the great vols play, a 1 and 2 game shood be fun, and to all a good day ,

brad


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had the Black, Brazilia Gol, American, and Cx2 and liked all of those. This Itialia was a little flat though, never really changed. I don't think I would buy it again.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I just haven't warmed up to anything in the CAO line. :sad:
I much prefer the Ashton Heritage(Cammy) over the CX2, and I think it's less expensive?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> The CAO Italia, came across to me as, average, little flavor, just a smoke, mild to med.
> 
> I really only like the MX2, and the Brazillia, and only will smoke them if some one gave them to me, wouldn't buy again.
> 
> ...


Ever try an Cx2? They are one of my fav's.. probably one of the best cameroon wrapper cigar's I've had.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > The CAO Italia, came across to me as, average, little flavor, just a smoke, mild to med.
> ...


I think I have, just, must not have a favorable memory. :???:

The best Cameroon I've smoked was the Fittipaldi Silver Series.  
Still have 11 of them left, guess that's 1 a year for the next 11 years.
Don't think they will make it that long ! :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked some awesome sticks with Susan yesterday,,,,,

This lady is too-freaking-cool.... and I'm glad we are become best friends... damn it!

And today out at the Jazz Fest in CLW....

LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS CIGAR!!!!!!!!!! TOBY HAD THEM airlifted to me..... the 18 wheeler couldn't carry them down a city street when he sent me a box last sept for my birthday. TOBY..... they just get better with age. I have gifted a handful of these out... but the rest are mine after today's.... WOW!!!!!! Delish!!!!

http://imageshack.us



Let's play ..... find the cigar!!!!!!! (as said by Chick thatsmokes sticks.... ) :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry folks, been a bit pre-occupied these last few days. Also sorry for the length of this post, but I've had a few cigars sooooo....









Saturday Afternoon: IT Natural

Bro, this was much more enjoyable for me. It still had the tabacco taste to me, but it didn't leave much of an after taste...which is a good thing. I'll definately pick up a couple more of these.









Early Saturday Evening: Joya De Nicaragua
I just love these guys.









Sunday Afternoon: Trinadad
A classic smoke if you ask me.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a GREAT Graycliff Double Espresso from Nick (Acesfull). I really liked it quite a bit. Lots of Black Pepper on the finish!!!  Thanks again Brother!! :beerchug:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Cycleman,


Do you tell everyone she is your daughter or that you are her sugar daddy?



I started out today with a Lot 23 Maduro with coffee; nice blend and easy smoke. I went over my buddy's mom's house for home made pasta and the best damn meatballs on the planet (she uses veal!!) So, in order to celebrate a fine meal and ample amounts of wine, I lit up a Gran Habano #5 (Corojo). I brought a cigar for his dad, and in return was gifted with some 35 year old Port to wash it down with. 


For a nightcap, I am having a Perdomo Reserve rosado (4 years old.) Nice way to wind down a nice day.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

How about ..... 

Up yours.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Sweet photos! 

Friday night
-Sant Luis Rey ISOM  
-A.F. short story

Saturday night
-Partagas Serie D #1

Saturday's smoke was the best. It was about 50 degrees out and the kids were playing in the park while the brother in law and I kicked back and watached. Life is good!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> How about .....
> 
> Up yours.


 :rotfl: :biglaugh: :rotfl:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

What a great weekend! Got all kinds of stuff done around the house, my son turned 4 y.o., and I got to smoke plenty. 

Friday was a great RP Fusion Toro gifted to me by JAX. It was really interesting and about the midpoint it turned super spicy and the smoke smelled like hot pepper sauce. I did like it but it would be a once in a while smoke. Thank you very much JAX!!!!

Saturday, I smoked a Tiera del Sol by Perdomo Maduro Torpedo. Pretty disapointing to be honest. Very little in the flavor. It did burn perfectly straight but there were some soft spots and the draw was really loose. I didn't pay much for the fiver but the money would be better spent on something else.

Sunday was my first 5 Vegas Gold Robusto. Also disapointed in this one although I think it could have used more humi time. It was on the bitter side from the get go. But, it had a nice lookiing wrapper, solid fill, and nice burn. The rest of these will hang in the tupperdore (soon to be humidor) for a while.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> How about .....
> 
> Up yours.


Welllllllllllllllllllllll

Daddy (uh, who is approx. 3 1/2 years older than I) met the young 'un here for a nice lunch burn. :O)

But, I had to shake a little suga, to earn my keep, and the Sprite the old man bought me.

LMFAO

Kisses CM. U can be my Suga Daddy any time u'd like. :O)

heeheeheeheee

Ok. I'm done now.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CI Original Cuban. It is a pretty good smoke for the money.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Got a couple Gurka Ledgens on deck for tonite.

Meeting FM, for the weekly smoke, and his first Gurka.

Have the perfecto for me and the torp for him.

pics later


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Havent smoked anything since Thursday  ... and now im sick so its going to be a few more days more than likely


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > How about .....
> ...


Thanks Sunshine!

And can you ev'a shake it.... :lol:

I check ont the red lable we had at lunch.... Legends Perdomo - Red Label.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Friday was a great RP Fusion Toro gifted to me by JAX. It was really interesting and about the midpoint it turned super spicy and the smoke smelled like hot pepper sauce. I did like it but it would be a once in a while smoke. Thank you very much JAX!!!!


I'm glad you enjoyed the smoke. I probably should of asked up front if you are a huge fan of spice.  Give the other one a month or two in the humi then give it another whirl. It should taper off a bit.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

artists rendering......


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: 


flipperwhite said:


> artists rendering......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

flipperwhite said:


> artists rendering......


Yo... YO....

we resemble that remark......

 :lol: :woohoo: :dude: :tease: :spank: :hungry: :biglaugh:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

LAUGHING
MY
ASS
OFF


FLIPPER U R -THE- MAN. (NEXT TO CM, OF COURSE. )

I SURE AS HELL HOPE U'R GOING TO THAT HERF IN PA.

CM AND I WILL HAVE TO SEND YA A COUPLE O' GOODIES FOR ALL UR EFFORT!

LUVS IT.

:dude:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

OH HELL

I'M STILL SITTING IN MY OFFICE LAUGHING BY MYSELF.

GAW

)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Flip, that was pretty funny!! I just finished great Cigar.com Cuban Label Torpedo!!! I really like the Cuban & Corojo Labels!!! (BTW, the Corojo labels are made by Pepin!!) :dude: 


Oh yeah, Hey CM....Keep Your pimp hand strong Playa!!!! 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> flipperwhite said:
> 
> 
> > artists rendering......
> ...


Damn playa, who'd dat be on your arm yo? That's just pimp'n yo!

:lol:


----------



## riverratbl (Oct 15, 2006)

the gurkha was good thanks tom,

brad[/b]


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks! I could have made the gold tooth a little bigger but I was in a hurry.
BTW I just finished a RP 'edge". ok I edited this post my buddie had brought a RP edge over and it just sucked! well I just found out he had been keeping his sticks in a tupperwear bowl in the freezer, so I ain't counting that one.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A good cigar weekend.

On Friday afternoon I had a Perdomo Champagne.
On Saturday afternoon it was an outstanding R&J Habano and a Hoyo de Tradicion.
On Sunday afternoon it was a La Aroma de Cuba and Sunday night was one of those fantastic Perdomo Lot 23 robustos, the Brian hit me with, and a few Killian Irish Reds in the hottub with the Icelady.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I am finishing up a Perdomo slow aged robusto. The first 1/2 inch of this cigar was bordering on disgusting and had me ready to throw out the other 19. Life is too short to smoke bad cigars. There was something on the finish that I didn't like at all. It mellowed out and is a pretty decent smoke (for the price.) This has been in my humidor for less than 12 hours, so it's definitely not properly conditioned; I'll take that into consideration. Medium to full bodied but not exactly complex. I'll let them sit for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

oh-blive-ee-ous....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> thanks! I could have made the gold tooth a little bigger but I was in a hurry.
> BTW I just finished a RP 'edge". ok I edited this post my buddie had brought a RP edge over and it just sucked! well I just found out he had been keeping his sticks in a tupperwear bowl in the freezer, so I ain't counting that one.


Oh man  I gotta say, RP Edge's are high on my list of good smokes. Definitely try one that's been kept properly, I bet you see a huge difference. I smoked 2 cigars yesterday, but I dunno what they were since they were for the cigar.com review. Glad I got em done though, cuz I woke up this morning sick as hell...flu I think so it'll be a few days at least til I get to have another smoke :sad:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> he had been keeping his sticks in a tupperwear bowl in the freezer


WHAT???? Why.... that's Cigar Abuse. :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Casa Torano Robusto. It was a strange smoke, it started off on the high end of Medium and then after about 1/2inch it started getting Mild. It kept getting milder as I smoked. Has anybody else experienced this? Normally when I smoke a stick it gets fuller as I smoke, but this one was vise versa. It was a decent smoke but I didn't really enjoy it that much and I though it was lacking a little in the flavor. I doubt I'll buy them again any time soon. 

Later after that I had an Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso. It is my favorite smoke so far. I do prefer the Toro size to the Mini Belicoso size though.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a Java right now. It is a pretty good flavored stick. I think it could have used some more time in the humi. There are a few burn issues and it is a little hard to keep lit. It is a good change of pace smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got home from work this afternoon and decided to sit out back with a stogie to watch the rain come in.









Montesino

This was part of the line sampler gifted to me by my neighbor a few weeks back. I've never had this line before and although it was a bit mild for my liking the woodsy flavor was very impressive. I may need to keep a few these in stock.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night I had a Casa Torano Robusto. It was a strange smoke, it started off on the high end of Medium and then after about 1/2inch it started getting Mild. It kept getting milder as I smoked. Has anybody else experienced this? Normally when I smoke a stick it gets fuller as I smoke, but this one was vise versa.


Maybe you lit the wrong end!! :smile:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


olsaltybastard said:


> Maybe you lit the wrong end!! :smile:


I think I lit the right end :hmm: . :biglaugh: J/K I lit the correct end. But now that you mention it, I wonder what a cigar would taste like smoked "backwards" :lol:.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> olsaltybastard said:
> ...


Probably start off "High end medium" then turn mild about the 1/2 point. :rotfl:

Sorry bro, couldn't let that one slide. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Probably start off "High end medium" then turn mild about the 1/2 point. :rotfl:
> 
> Sorry bro, couldn't let that one slide. :lol:


 :biglaugh: :rotfl: :biglaugh: :rotfl:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After the storm finally passed by this evening, I retreated out back for:









La Aroma de Cuba

This, to me, is just an all around great smoke and the right pick to finish off my day.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Jax, if you like that natty Montesino, try the Maddy....Whoa it is really good too. My local B&M had a Montesino night last summer & we were gifted one of each. We all liked the Natty, but Loved the Maduro.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Python said:


> Last night I had a Casa Torano Robusto. It was a strange smoke, it started off on the high end of Medium and then after about 1/2inch it started getting Mild. It kept getting milder as I smoked. Has anybody else experienced this? Normally when I smoke a stick it gets fuller as I smoke, but this one was vise versa. It was a decent smoke but I didn't really enjoy it that much and I though it was lacking a little in the flavor. I doubt I'll buy them again any time soon.


The Casa Torano is milder cigar. Personally I really like them however I find them to be a much better "breakfast cigar" than a "happy hour cigar". I wouldnt write them off completely unless you never have a Saturday morning cigar. You should give the maduro version a shot. It has a bit more kick than the natty.

Just my $.02


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Iceman said:


> The Casa Torano is milder cigar. Personally I really like them however I find them to be a much better "breakfast cigar" than a "happy hour cigar". I wouldnt write them off completely unless you never have a Saturday morning cigar. You should give the maduro version a shot. It has a bit more kick than the natty.
> 
> Just my $.02


Thanks for the feedback. Maybe it was just the time of day or maybe I was just not in the mood for it. I haven't really written off any cigar at this point (except for Thompsons :evil: and a few buck-a-sticks). I'm approaching the cigar hobby like I do my pipes. I will always revisit a tobacco or a cigar again just to make sure I really don't like it, or if it was just a bad day, time, place, mood, etc.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Romeo y Julieta Churchill (Dominican) while installing Windows XP SP2 into my new laptop with the OS that I just received from Dell.

The RyJ has been aged in my humidor for about 2 years now. A very good cigar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

slowburning said:


> I am smoking a Romeo y Julieta Churchill (Dominican) while installing Windows XP SP2 into my new laptop with the OS that I just received from Dell.
> 
> The RyJ has been aged in my humidor for about 2 years now. A very good cigar.


Ok, so maybe this is a brief threadjack but, it fits perfect here. Sorry

You have to be old enough to remember Abbott and Costello, and too old to REALLY understand computers, to fully appreciate this. For those of us who sometimes get flustered by our computers, please read on...

If Bud Abbott and Lou Costello were alive today, their infamous sketch, 'Who's on First?' might have turned out something like this:

COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTER FROM ABBOTT

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you?

COSTELLO: Thanks. I'm setting up an office in my den and I'm thinking about buying a computer.

ABBOTT: Mac?

COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou.

ABBOTT: Your computer?

COSTELLO: I don't own a computer. I want to buy one.

ABBOTT: Mac?

COSTELLO: I told you, my name's Lou.

ABBOTT: What about Windows?

COSTELLO: Why? Will it get stuffy in here?

ABBOTT: Do you want a computer with Windows?

COSTELLO: I don't know. What will I see when I look at the windows?

ABBOTT: Wallpaper.

COSTELLO: Never mind the windows. I need a computer and software.

ABBOTT: Software for Windows?

COSTELLO: No. On the computer! I need something I can use to write proposals, track expenses and run my business. What do you have?

ABBOTT: Office.

COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Can you recommend anything?

ABBOTT: I just did.

COSTELLO: You just did what?

ABBOTT: Recommend something.

COSTELLO: You recommended something?

ABBOTT: Yes.

COSTELLO: For my office?

ABBOTT: Yes.

COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommend for my office?

ABBOTT: Office.

COSTELLO: Yes, for my office!

ABBOTT: I recommend Office with Windows.

COSTELLO: I already have an office with windows! OK, let's just say I'm sitting at my computer and I want to type a proposal. What do I need?

ABBOTT: Word.

COSTELLO: What word?

ABBOTT: Word in Office.

COSTELLO: The only word in office is office.

ABBOTT: The Word in Office for Windows.

COSTELLO: Which word in office for windows?

ABBOTT: The Word you get when you click the blue 'W'.

COSTELLO: I'm going to click your blue 'w' if you don't start with some straight answers. What about financial bookkeeping? You have anything I can track my money with?

ABBOTT: Money.
COSTELLO: That's right. What do you have?

ABBOTT: Money.

COSTELLO: I need money to track my money?

ABBOTT: It comes bundled with your computer.

COSTELLO: What's bundled with my computer?

ABBOTT: Money.

COSTELLO: Money comes with my computer?

ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge.

COSTELLO: I get a bundle of money with my computer? How much?

ABBOTT: One copy.

COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copy money?

ABBOTT: Microsoft gave us a license to copy Money.

COSTELLO: They can give you a license to copy money?

ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT!

(A few days later)

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you?

COSTELLO: How do I turn my computer off?

ABBOTT: Click on 'START'............. ?


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks to YouTube, you can see some of the "Who's on First" skits; comic brilliance!!


Last night, I had a Victor Sinclair Vintage Select box pressed torpedo. It tasted a lot like a pencil does when it comes out of the pencil sharpener. I got a five pack on C-Bid for seven bucks; now I know why I was not outbid. Live and learn.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

redmondp

Thank you for the good laugh.

(Thank God I didn't have a mouthful of coffee while I was reading it.  .

And, please bring back the dancing-girl Avatar. It's much better looking than a dude. :lol: :lol

Smoked a Pueblo Dominicano Series II No. 1 with a little over a year of humidor time this morning, it was fantastic.

btw, installation of XP was a success.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

going for a CAO MX2, it's my first time :smile: ...DON'T BE GENTLE!!! :spank:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

LMFAO!!!! Just nubbed a Perdomo Habana Corojo...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> LMFAO!!!! Just nubbed a Perdomo Habana Corojo...


......and how was it..........?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Fabulous, as usual!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Jax, if you like that natty Montesino, try the Maddy....Whoa it is really good too.


If the Natty was any indication of what the line has to offer then I'm gonna swing by my local B&M and give the Maddy a try. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Denahue said:


> LMFAO!!!! Just nubbed a Perdomo Habana Corojo...





Denahue said:


> Fabulous, as usual!!!


Awesome...makes me even more glad I picked 3 up yesterday without having tried them yet


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It is, BY FAR, my fav non-Pepin, product....... :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Really? Sigh...I hope this cold/flu/whatever I've got is gone by this weekend.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

haven't had a chance to smoke in almost a week.. so tonight im making my wait worth my while.. 
started off with a Graycliff Grand Chateau

and now im about to light up this camacho diploma!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mmmm those are good.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

good is an understatement!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I smoked a "Special" Monte #4. This was the cigar that got me started into this hobbie. Every year I pick up a few. I now only have 3 left until my next trip.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Uh, I was so damn drunk, I forgot what it was. :O) CM will have to fill in the gaps here. :wink: BUT it was one of the better ones I've had. Not a Siglo better, but up there.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

FLIPPER. When we smoked those down we started laughing because ea. was thinking 'Where's Flipper and his roach clip when we need him.' 

LMAO


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> FLIPPER. We went smoked those down we started laughing because ea. was thinking 'Where's Flipper and his roach clip when we need him.'
> 
> LMAO


 LOL! nice nubs! hey, I just realised I bought a ranch named 'NugTail Farms"! OMG! :shock: I have a nub fetish!! mg:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

UM

Laughing
My
Ass
Off

I don't think even the mighty -I- can comment on THAT.

lol


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ended my month with a Gurkha Doble Maduro...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My last sticks for the month were pretty damn good..

Started off with an Ashton Puro Sol, then went to a Pepin Garcia Serie JJ, and a Graycliff Crystal


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Tues = Reo Robusto (B+)
Weds = 5 Vegas Series A Archetype(B)
Thurs = VS Bohemian Red Robusto (B-); Gurhka Nepalese Warrior 6"x50 (A) 
Friday = Too ****ing Cold (F-) :sad: 
Here's to March :beerchug:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a RP Vibe cigar on the drive home from work on Tuesday...that was my last cigar for the month, but it was a good one. Short lil cigar, perfect for the 50 minute drive home


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Tues = Reo Robusto (B+)
> Weds = 5 Vegas Series A Archetype(B)
> Thurs = VS Bohemian Red Robusto (B-); Gurhka Nepalese Warrior 6"x50 (A)
> Friday = Too ****ing Cold (F-) :sad:
> Here's to March :beerchug:


I have a 5ver of those Nappy Warriors. I tried one but didn't care for it too much. Guess I will have to give them another shot now that they have had some humi time.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Woops, forgot about the Sol Cubano Sumatra I had at the bar Thursday night after dinner...that was pretty tasty too :lol:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Friday was a IT Super Fuerte Maddy



Today was a Fonseca Series F Robusto



Sorry about the blurry pics. I can't figure out how to get the camera to focus on the cigar and not the background. With the Fonseca I tried to put it against the wall so it would focus but it still didn't work. I am going to have to pick CM's brain. I am sure he can help me out.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ms. Chicksmokessticks.... they were Davidoff seconds (Private Stock).

Some say Davidoff doesn't have seconds.... depends on who you ask. Ask ME and I say Private Stocks are Davidoff seconds and delish!!!!!

Here is the same smoke that was nubbed with Susan Thursday..... and Renee...... wants to do a photo shoot with me... so THAT should be a good day.......

Anyways.. the last smoke of Feb for me was another one of these Davidoff Seconds last night.....

Good good stick.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Thursday night I took a Fonseca Series F out to the hot tub. I just never warmed up thos stogie. Dont know why... just didnt.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

hot tub/601 black 8) I was getting for the 30th. ...it never came!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

It's been a while. 
Last two weekends have both been Liga Privada #9 from Drew Estates.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Tonight I smoked a Virt and something nice and yummy from CM. lmao

No NO. We were bombing around, and I got my second of the evening from CM.

Shit.

Can I say any of the above?

lol

One glass of Jack Daniels and two sticks.

Never mind. LMAO


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

*edited* someone needs to lock this i accidentally posted here instead of the march one


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> *edited* someone needs to lock this i accidentally posted here instead of the march one


That or you could learn to read!!

:lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA :rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > *edited* someone needs to lock this i accidentally posted here instead of the march one
> ...


no wonder america's youth is so messed up.... this is how he encourages all of his students


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


That is pretty funy because I can actually picture him doing it :lol:


----------

